# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  سوال:  طریقه یادگیری کدنویسی شیرپوینت

## رزابرنامه یاب

سلام دوستان 
چه طوری میشه کدنویسی شیرپوینت را شروع و یاد گرفت؟ وقتی چیزی از تابع ها  و کلاساشو ..... ندونی.

آیا مقاله یا کتابی هست که کداشو توضیح داده باشه و نمونه کدای ساده زیاد داشته باشه؟

مرسی

----------


## BandeKHoda

در مورد شیرپوینت 2010 منابع زیاد هست
البته همش انگلیسیه

کتاب الکترونیکی و آموزش های تصویری از شرکت های معروف مثل AppDev

----------


## رزابرنامه یاب

مرسی آره اونو دیدم اما زیاد به کارم نیومد 
باز اگه منبعی هست که خیلی نمونه کد داشته باشه و توضیح داده باشه ممنون میشم معرفی کنید

----------


## BandeKHoda

فکر میکنم باید یکم بیشتر رو کاری که میخوای انجام بدی متمرکز بشی

منظورم اینه که برای برنامه نویسی بخش های زیادی داره
البته این بخش بندی نظر شخصی خودمه

برنامه نویسی infopath
برنامه نویسی WorkFlow
برنامه نویسی CustomPage
برنامه نویسی Feature
و...
برای هرکدوم چند تا راه حل ارائه شده

برای هرکدوم از موارد بالا هم منابع مختلفی هست

----------

